# What glue to use?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everybody!

I just wrapped four guides on to a Penn 9/0 Senator rod that needed some work. It's not pretty, but I was just going for functional. What product should I use to coat / seal the wraps? Would a 2-part epoxy from Lowes do the job or should I get something specifically for rod building?

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have used the epoxy and it works fine for what you want.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Fixed link

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/what-cheap-adhesive-repair-eyes-coming-loose-257481/


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Link was broken... At least for me


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you DON'T have a rod dryer and are rolling it by hand, go with 5 min epoxy. Do the guides one at a time.
If you HAVE a rod dryer, get the small Flex Coat kit.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are in Pensacola I'd be glad to put a coat of rod finish on her. I nearly always have a bit left over after each rod I finish.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

tiderider said:


> If you are in Pensacola I'd be glad to put a coat of rod finish on her. I nearly always have a bit left over after each rod I finish.


 He does a fine job !!!


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

PorknBeans said:


> Link was broken... At least for me


 Sorry was posting from cell couldnt get it to work right but i fixed it.


----------

